# four days bluefin in Cape Cod



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Four days bleufin trips in Cape Cod finally ended yesterday. My final fish was 180 lb bluefin on JIGNPOP Super Sardine jig with 7'3" Black Hole Challenger Bank C731 H (formerly BH Silk Rod)/JM PE5 reel combo.
Jig action is hot now. I'll post detailed reports and pictures today.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The highlight of the trip has to be 180 lb bluefin on JIGNPOP Super Sardine with 7'3" Black Hole Challenger Bank C-731 H rod/JM PE5 reel yesterday as one of the main purpose of this trip was to test the rod for big bluefin. I had a 200 lb bigeye on the same setup two weeks ago.

I fought a giant with the same setup on Sat. I could have been better if I landed. I had a chance because I brought the giant only 40 ft from the boat, but unfortunately the 100 lb leader line got broken.

The 7'3" Black Hole Challenger Bank C-731H model is for deep drop or cod jigging. But I thought it might can handle even for tuna. That is why I wanted to test the rod for tuna.
I can say now that the rod is good for tuna jigging for those who like to use longer rods for tuna jigging.
It is unreal that this light 9.4 oz rod can handle big tuna.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Excellent outing. Did you go out of Chatham area ? I have been out there many times and sure dont want to leave.. Picturesque Majestically beauty . 

That tuna worth close to $200 # over in Asia


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Excellent outing. Did you go out of Chatham area ? I have been out there many times and sure dont want to leave.. Picturesque Majestically beauty .
> 
> That tuna worth close to $200 # over in Asia


Yes, it is off Chatham. It is only 9 - 10 miles from the beach.
There are some monsters there. Capt Bobby Rice had 423 lb giant on a jig with spinning rod and there is a rumor than Capt Dom had about 500 lb on a jig.
Frankly I don't want to fight those big tuna on a jig. It is too much work to enjoy it.  My friend say he fought 5 hours yesterday. I'd rather fight 100 - 200 lb and land it within 20 - 40 minutes.

I am fully rested and I am going back to fish tomorrow. 
I am going to use super light Black Hole Cape Cod Special 150g/80g for more fun. But I know those rods can handle even 200 lb tuna.


----------

